# What PO4 levels



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

Please share your experience to help new members and further development of this hobby.

Thank you
Edward


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

I like these threads you have created....it gives the newbies like myself a comparison. Thanks


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

I'm not sure what my official levels are, but i know that i dose 8-9ppms a week in my 75 gallon and similar in my 46.

jB


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

As Jason said, I don't know what my levels actually are, but I dose 4 - 5ppm weekly.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I voted 2 ppm because the higher levels keep the green spot away.


----------



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

I voted other. I keep adding it until the green spot and dust stay under control.

Bill


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

How high do you keep you PO4 levels and why?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I really don't know what my level is either. I use a mixed no2/po4 solution and a pure po4 solution simultaneously and up the latter if the plants look like they need a boost. If any green spot should show up, I'll add a little more. Just by observation, I'd say there's about 3ppm in there.

Higher PO4 really helps with plant color.


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

Really depend on what plants and how heavily planted is in the tank.

I find that 2 ppm bi-daily isn't enough with a tank full of swords and crypts.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I voted 3 ppm because I add about 2.5 ppm three times a week, and I assume most of that gets used by the plants, because unless I fudge this to the high side I get green spot algae on the glass. In reality I have no idea what is in the water at any given time, nor do I think 90% of us do. I know phosphate is used pretty rapidly by the plants, so the amount there would vary widely over the time span between doses.


----------



## yoink (Aug 31, 2005)

I keep mine around 2-3ppm, any lower and the green spot starts poppin' up.


----------



## czado (May 26, 2005)

My experience and levels/dosing are as Hoppy's under high light. In my anecdotal experience there are also richer shades of green in plants with good PO4 dosing. However, I often ave greenspot with 3ppm PO4 and higher in one tank. I have not figured this out yet.

How about a new poll to compare current results to this one?


----------



## fresh_newby (Mar 13, 2006)

I say 3-4ppm to make sure there is enough to metabolize the NO3 properly, asn I keep that at around 30ppm.


----------

